# a cooker to leave UNATTENDED???



## trx680 (Jun 2, 2020)

I work the graveyard shift. I'd like to buy a cooker, whether it be wood, pellet, ...whatever,  and put a butt, ribs, or brisket on before I leave home at night and leave it unattended for up to 10 hours. Just let it cook.

I'm not looking for the cheapest.  I would want something decent, well made, and reliable. 

Ideas? Suggestions? 
Thanks!!


----------



## mike243 (Jun 2, 2020)

Pellet smokers would be my choice, spend as much as you can and the wifi would be great to keep a eye on it, things happen and if you got a alert of fire out a phone call can save the meat.


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 2, 2020)

I run my CampChef pellet pusher overnight on a regular basis.
Fill the hopper to the brim with pellets and check out, next morning there's at least 1/3 of the pellets left.
I've read where folks open a bag of pellets and invert the bag into the bin, leaving the bag sticking out the top and it allows over filling of the bin which slowly deflates as the pellets are consumed.
I think a full bin by itself would run 18+ hours without a refill.


----------



## weev (Jun 2, 2020)

Rec-Tec with wifi   I can watch and control from my phone


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 2, 2020)

RecTec pellet, but I wouldn't leave ribs unattended for 10 hrs. That would be a disaster


----------



## trx680 (Jun 2, 2020)

I see the REC TEC 340, which is the smaller one. Just me wife and I so no need for a huge grill

I'm watching some YouTube review vids now


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jun 2, 2020)

Since you said "whatever", I'll add the suggestion  for getting a Smokin-It electric smoker.  I often put a butt in at 10:00 pm, set temp for 225 and wait for the thermometer to tell me the internal temp has hit 190 before I check it.  That is usually about 9:00-10:00 AM the next morning.   I don't watch it at all through the night.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2020)

I would also suggest the use of an electric, ( preferably with a PID )and a smoke tube or tray.
Wouldn't have to worry about accidentally running out of pellets while gone.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 3, 2020)

While leaving the house for long periods of time while something is burning, even if well-enclosed, might be something to think about. However, to answer your question, my Masterbuilt (MES) with the AMNPS in an external mailbox mod can go 6-9 hours before the AMNPS needs to be re-filled.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2020)

I too vote Electric. You have power failures, electronics or coils dying and the possibility of grease fires, IF you don't clean it.
Pellet grills are great but in addition to power failure, there is running out of pellets, back-burn as the feed tube and pellet storage catches fire, feeder jams, flame outs and a host of electronic and mechanical parts to crap out. All with a FIRE in the pot. There are a few units that have the the burn pot separate from the feed tube. That would be somewhat safer to leave unattended...JJ


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 4, 2020)

Maybe too conservative, but just not a fan of leaving unattended thats combustion-based. If I did, I’d be most comfortable with an electric. Not a heckuva lot different than a kitchen range oven ... maybe safer. Even without a PID I see temp swings of only about 15 degrees ... doesn’t hurt anything. What it WILL do is the median temp creeps up as the meat itself warms up, so I need to back down the (analog) control a touch every few hours. Might add an Auber someday.
YMMV


----------



## bill1 (Jun 13, 2020)

+1 to Inscrutable.  Completely unattended?   Electric, with GFCI, on a reliable breaker, out on a concrete pad, far from anything combustible such as buildings or vegetation.  If you can't get 10', have a garden hose handy for a helpful neighbor in case of emergency.  

I'll go to sleep with a modern pellet cooker working, but only if I have a remote thermometer nearby alarmed at ~400F.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 13, 2020)

I agree with electric. Maybe coupled with a controller or temp prob that you access with your phone to keep an eye on things.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 14, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> ...Maybe coupled with a controller or temp prob that you access with your phone to keep an eye on things.


Certainly a phone interface can give you valuable information, but _*unattended*_ still means there's no one around to save your meal, your smoker, your house...


----------



## ofelles (Jun 14, 2020)

I have done many overnight cooks on my Yoder YS640.  Not totally unattended butit might as well be, I sleep soundly.
Check it as soon as I get up.  Never have had a problem.  Just make sure the hopper is full of pellets.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Even sound sleepers tend waken when the house is on fire.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 14, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Even sound sleepers tend waken when the house is on fire.



Although not exactly the (3)alarm clock I’d prefer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2020)

All about how much risk you are willing to assume. I left my MES unattended on the balcony of our apartment. My Stick Burner, even though 15 feet from anything flammable, was never left alone. There is a lot less to go wrong with a stick burner, compared to a Pellet Grill. Be careful...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 14, 2020)

I've run my WSM overnight too many times to count. I've run errands, gone to the movies, and taken my family out to eat with the WSM chugging away at a low n slow smoke. I feel safer with my WSM running and I'm away than I do with my oven, which I've rarely done.

I would NOT leave my Kettle unattended. 

I had a grease fire once in my gasser when I was inside working on the rest of the meal. Ended up trashing 6 beautiful ribeyes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2020)

OUCH!...JJ


----------

